# Tyler going for dental



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm taking Tyler in for his first dental tomorrow. My vet thought there may be issue with a back tooth and he has staining, despite me brushing them every night. She has a pet dentist come in and she does the anesthesia while he does the dental. Please keep Tyler in your thoughts and prayers. I know I'll be nervous tomorrow. I decided to wait until after Pat's party so that there was no chance of him missing it if he didn't feel well.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

For sure I will keep Tyler in my thoughts and prayers...It was great meeting you and Tyler!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

they all seem to do well with dentals, but it's a worry just the same. take care Sue.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Try not to worry, Sue-he is a healthy happy boy-he'll be okay.:grouphug: Easier said then done, right?! Keep us posted.:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sending hugs & best wishes to little Ty for his day out tomorrow! Sleep well litte guy & enjoy la-la-land. 
Sending hugs to mother Sue---we will be thinking of you! Let us know how you are doing! :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Yay for nice clean teeth  I am sure he will be just fine Sue :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sue and Tyler -- You know that Awntie Lynn will be almost as nervous as Mom, Sue is. Will be anxiously watching for an update to make sure everything went well.

In the meantime, sending hugs, positive energy and lots and lots of prayers your way.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Quincy's has had a few dentals since being here with us and each and every time I'm a basket case till I KNOW all is well and he can come home! Just the way we moms are I guess. 

Oddly, Naddie has beautiful teeth....hasn't had to have dental yet! She's missing one bottom tooth ( think from her panic attack days of trying to chew her way out of the room she was confined to when she first came and we left her behind). When she came to us I saw her canines are flat across the top, not pointed as normal and probably she wore them down from trying to escape ( cage maybe?) and some of her teeth are mal-formed. Vet gave it a name and said either her mother or she had distemper I think it was? . In spite of all that SHE"S the one with beautiful teeth and darlin little Quincy just builds up plaque in spite of the home dental care...go figure!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sue, I just know he will be absolutely fine. You will both be in my thoughts and prayers tomorrow. Let us know when you get home.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Tyler, I'm sure you'll do fine at the dentist, and you'll come home with nice fresh breath and sparking white toofers. Cassie needs to have a dental soon too. We'll be thinking about you tomorrow.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

donnad said:


> For sure I will keep Tyler in my thoughts and prayers...It was great meeting you and Tyler!


Thanks so much, Donna. So nice to meet you too. Boy I remember back to those days when you were just getting Summer and we were PMing back and forth.



Maglily said:


> they all seem to do well with dentals, but it's a worry just the same. take care Sue.


Brenda, thanks so much. I'm going to try to keep myself busy. Work is really heating up and I have to go to North Carolina next week :w00t: for a shoot so I have a lot of prep to do.


aprilb said:


> Try not to worry, Sue-he is a healthy happy boy-he'll be okay.:grouphug: Easier said then done, right?! Keep us posted.:wub:


Thanks, April. I'm trying to keep it all in perspective. Will let you know when he's done.


edelweiss said:


> Sending hugs & best wishes to little Ty for his day out tomorrow! Sleep well litte guy & enjoy la-la-land.
> Sending hugs to mother Sue---we will be thinking of you! Let us know how you are doing! :wub:


Sandi - I could use what he's having -- a little la la land time. I'm still so tired after the weekend of merriment. Boy I'm getting old. I remember the days when I could stay up until 6am. Now I can barely make 1am.


silverhaven said:


> Yay for nice clean teeth  I am sure he will be just fine Sue :grouphug:


Maureen - actually all his front teeth are clean from all my brushing but it's still hard to really get to the back and inside. I'm going to use one of those squirt cleaners after this.


Lacie's Mom said:


> Sue and Tyler -- You know that Awntie Lynn will be almost as nervous as Mom, Sue is. Will be anxiously watching for an update to make sure everything went well.
> In the meantime, sending hugs, positive energy and lots and lots of prayers your way.


 Thank you, Auntie Lynn. Will give you the all clear. :thumbsup: None of my friends understood it when I couldn't meet them for dinner tomorrow night. I just couldn't take the chance of not being here if he wasn't feeling well. 


Maidto2Maltese said:


> Quincy's has had a few dentals since being here with us and each and every time I'm a basket case till I KNOW all is well and he can come home! Just the way we moms are I guess.
> 
> Oddly, Naddie has beautiful teeth....hasn't had to have dental yet! She's missing one bottom tooth ( think from her panic attack days of trying to chew her way out of the room she was confined to when she first came and we left her behind). When she came to us I saw her canines are flat across the top, not pointed as normal and probably she wore them down from trying to escape ( cage maybe?) and some of her teeth are mal-formed. Vet gave it a name and said either her mother or she had distemper I think it was? . In spite of all that SHE"S the one with beautiful teeth and darlin little Quincy just builds up plaque in spite of the home dental care...go figure!


Terri - it really is heredity or something. It's like people. My DH has like one cavity in his whole mouth. I on the other hand have about two teeth without cavities and I'm so anal about flossing, electric toothbrush, etc. My mouth just produces a ton of plaque. Poor Tyler takes after his mom. :HistericalSmiley:


lynda said:


> Sue, I just know he will be absolutely fine. You will both be in my thoughts and prayers tomorrow. Let us know when you get home.


Thanks so much, Lynda.I appreciate it. Don't know how you go thru all of this with 4 of them. :w00t: I'd be old before my time. Oooops, I think I already am. :HistericalSmiley:


revakb2 said:


> Tyler, I'm sure you'll do fine at the dentist, and you'll come home with nice fresh breath and sparking white toofers. Cassie needs to have a dental soon too. We'll be thinking about you tomorrow.


Thanks, Aunt Reva. I like da idea of white toofers. Are they toofer da price of one??? Like Bogo? :smrofl: Hoping all will go well for beautiful Cassie as well.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey Tyler this is Matilda, sneak out at 10:00 tonight:biggrin: I'll pick you up and we can go on a road trip,:thmbup::sHa_banana: just you and me, :heart:I'll save ya from having a dental tomorrow OK:supacool:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Hey Tyler this is Matilda, sneak out at 10:00 tonight:biggrin: I'll pick you up and we can go on a road trip,:thmbup::sHa_banana: just you and me, :heart:I'll save ya from having a dental tomorrow OK:supacool:


Matilda, my love, what a great idea. I heard there's a great party on the Jersey Shore. I wonder if Snookie will be there? Oh wait, my mom said that party already took place. Well, we could be the first ones there for next year's party. Hang a left out of the Lincoln Tunnel and I'll see you at the dog run in Riverside Park. Don't tell your mommy. :chili::chili: BTW, what's a dental? My mom said I was just getting a special nap tomorrow and lots of treats later?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sue - we'll be thinking of you and Tyler!! Hugs to you both!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Tyler I think your mommy might be telling you a witty bitty white fib, I had a dental, it's not a tweet, I'll sneak out tonight, be ready for me, we gots to travel fast so your mommy doesn't find you, geeze mommy's:OMG!: sometimes they think they no everything:blink: I wuv you,:smootch::heart: Matilda


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sue I will be thinking of you and Tyler. I know it's a worry, but he will be fine.Dink had hers done last month and she was fine in about a day or 2, but she also had a cyst removed.:grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sue, I think it's harder on us! Bonnie's teeth were great, except, like Tyler - for one in the back. She was fine, but I worried just the same. Please give Tyler a little kiss from us, and keep us posted.:wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh tyler babe im praying for everything to come out ok . love u .. sue i can imagine how worried u must be.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Lola's are just the same Sue. I do use the Petzlife but not often enough. Mainly because when I do something nasty they usually get a treat. Can give treats before or after......so


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sue, seriously all games aside, I will be praying for Tyler and you. I love you my dear friend


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

maggieh said:


> Sue - we'll be thinking of you and Tyler!! Hugs to you both!


Thanks, Maggie. I just reminded Jim not to give Tyler any treats tomorrow morning


Matilda's mommy said:


> Tyler I think your mommy might be telling you a witty bitty white fib, I had a dental, it's not a tweet, I'll sneak out tonight, be ready for me, we gots to travel fast so your mommy doesn't find you, geeze mommy's:OMG!: sometimes they think they no everything:blink: I wuv you,:smootch::heart: Matilda


Matilda - I tink dat something's up here. My mommy locked da door and was giving me lots of extra hugs and kisses. I don't think I can leave her faw you. I tink she's worried about something so I think I have to stay here. Maybe anuver time. :wub:


chichi said:


> Sue I will be thinking of you and Tyler. I know it's a worry, but he will be fine.Dink had hers done last month and she was fine in about a day or 2, but she also had a cyst removed.:grouphug:


Your name's under your avatar, Jill. :chili::chili: Next thing we know, you'll be posting pix. :thumbsup::thumbsup: I'm assuming your daughter helped you. :aktion033: Thanks for the well wishes. Anxious for it to be over.


Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Sue, I think it's harder on us! Bonnie's teeth were great, except, like Tyler - for one in the back. She was fine, but I worried just the same. Please give Tyler a little kiss from us, and keep us posted.:wub:


Thanks, Linda. The vet was concerned with something in the back and thought maybe his drip and coughing might have been from it and maybe even some tear staining so we'll see.


uniquelovdolce said:


> oh tyler babe im praying for everything to come out ok . love u .. sue i can imagine how worried u must be.


Thanks, Liza. I just have to keep myself busy tomorrow which shouldn't be too hard. Trying to learn as much as I can about a Physics class that I have to shoot. :w00t::blink::smilie_tischkante: Maybe I should get anesthesia!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Sue, I'll definitely have you and Tyler in my thoughts tomorrow. I know he'll be just fine!! Tyler is such a sweetie and SO adorable...I'm so happy I got to meet him this weekend and have a little bonding moment with him...he's just so cute and snuggly!

Keep us posted tomorrow...we'll be thinking of you!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh Sue, we'll be praying for sweet Tyler. He's such a good boy and I'm sure he will be just fine, but do keep us posted.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bailey&Me said:


> Sue, I'll definitely have you and Tyler in my thoughts tomorrow. I know he'll be just fine!! Tyler is such a sweetie and SO adorable...I'm so happy I got to meet him this weekend and have a little bonding moment with him...he's just so cute and snuggly!
> 
> Keep us posted tomorrow...we'll be thinking of you!!


Thanks so much, Nida. We were so happy to have met you and Bailey and spent time with you this weekend. I just love your boy to pieces. 


Johita said:


> Oh Sue, we'll be praying for sweet Tyler. He's such a good boy and I'm sure he will be just fine, but do keep us posted.


Thanks, Edith. I wish he was a good enough boy that they wouldn't have to put him under but I guess not. At least not on this coast. I'll let you know how it goes.
I'm so happy you came to the party but missed Aolani. I know by next year he'll be just fine. We'll have to plan some meet-ups in Riverside Park or Central Park to get him used to other Maltese. I do have to say though, you had a Maltese in your arms in almost every picture. :HistericalSmiley: Reminded me of when I went to Nationals without Tyler. Everyone was so great about the "loan a Malt" program.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Sue,

I'll have you and Tyler in my thoughts and prayers tomorrow. Please keep us updated!

Hugs and kisses for the little man...


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

sending possitive thoughts and prayers for little Tyler :wub: ~ wish for everything to be well


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

With all the SM party pics being posted yesterday I somehow overlooked this thread. 
PRAYERS for Tyler!!!!!!! He will do great Sue. He will be back home with clean teeth before you know it.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

harrysmom said:


> Sue,
> 
> I'll have you and Tyler in my thoughts and prayers tomorrow. Please keep us updated!
> 
> Hugs and kisses for the little man...


Thanks so much Debbie. I couldn't sleep this morning of course. I'm supposed to get him to the vet between 8 and 10. Figured I'll let the 9-5 working set get in earlier and Tyler won't have to be there quite as long. I just feel so bad for him and know leaving him will be hard. I think I'll take a half a valium myself.


Katkoota said:


> sending possitive thoughts and prayers for little Tyler :wub: ~ wish for everything to be well


Thanks so much Kat. I'll let you all know when I hear something. I'm going to ask them to let me know he's okay when the dental is over even if he has to wait in recovery.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Little Tyler will be just fine...thinking of him this morning. I believe he is already there.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Sue, I'm thinking of you and Tyler this morning!! Let us know when you drop him off...and then when you hear from them after his dental...and then again when you bring him back home. I know I'm always a nervous wreck whenever I've had to leave Bailey at the vet....so I can imagine how you must feel today. He'll be just fine, I know it!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Tyler, wake up!
How are you little fella---are you:smstarz::smstarz:
:sorry:
:thmbdn: for dentals!
:wub: Kitzel


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just dropped Tyler off at the vet's. He was taken in by his favorite vet tech, Jessica who adores him and showers him with kisses Talked with my vet and she reassured me he'd be okay. She knows what a 'nervous hallera' I am. That's Yiddish for nervous wreck. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: The Dentist will do the work and she'll do the anesthesia. So sad coming home to no little greeter.:smcry: Now the waiting game. They said they'd call when he was out of surgery and awake. :Waiting:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Checking to see if Tyler is done yet.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Sue. The waiting for that phone call is the hardest part. Give my love to your baby boy. 

Today's the day I'm going to St. Patrick's to light candles for everyone. Tyler and Dianne will have the most lit!!!!
xoxoxoxooxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxo


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sue just checkin in, I know how quiet it can be when the girls are at the groomers, hang in there, he's going to be ok


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Just checking in for any news on that little doll's dental. I know he will be just fine cause he is a little trooper:thumbsup:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh Sue, I know that's the hardest part, waiting until the phone is ringing, finally!

Hope, time will be flying for you ...! 

Tyler and you are still in my thoughts! :hugging:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Still waiting. :w00t::w00t:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh no! 

:Waiting:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler's vet just called and she said he did great and I can come and pick him up at any time. :chili::chili: So you know I'm heading out the door and taking a cab. :HistericalSmiley: Thank you all for keeping Tyler in your thoughts and prayers. :smootch:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Hooray for Tyler:chili::chili::chili: Give him a great big hug and kiss from Auntie Donna, Chloe & Summer.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So glad his dental is finished and that all went well. I know you'll be happy to get him home.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Yay!! So happy that Tyler's dental went great. Please give him a kiss from me and Aolani.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:biggrin::biggrin:
:biggrin::biggrin:
:biggrin::biggrin:
Yep, clean teeth!
Sweet breath!
OK----:smootch: pooch!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

YEY!!!! I'm so glad Tyler did well! It is going to feel so good to have him home and in your arms. Cuddle time!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

:chili::chili: :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:chili: Woo-Hoo! Tyler's dental is done and he made out fine... and the BEST is you can now go get him and bring him home!!:aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone.:grouphug: Tyler's home, safe and sound with pearlie whites. He couldn't get into my arms fast enough nor give me enough kisses :wub::wub::wub:. I've never seen him kiss me that much! Thank goodness he had a very clean mouth, though I have to say, I've never smelled bad breath on him. Around his mouth now he's really stained I guess from all the drool after the cleaning. :smpullhair: but that's such small potatoes -- he's fine and that's all that counts. :chili: So no extractions or abscesses but lots of staining and tarter so glad it's done. He came home, did his Turbo Dog routine, and was starving so I gave him a little chicken and veggies. Now he's sacked out next to me as you can see. I feel like I need a nap after all the stress. Again thank you for all your love and care...it really got me through the morning. And I'll give Tyler another round of kisses from all his aunts and cousins. You're the best.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm so glad Tyler did okay!:chili::chili::chili:Bless his little puppy heart. Now, you can relax!:wine::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So glad all is well. Did the vet say what the black was in the back---did it contribute to the tear stain? 
Sending love.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

THANK YOU LORD, Sue he looks so precious in his bed:tender: sleep sweetheart you had a BIG day


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

great news Sue, glad he's home and safe!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

So glad for the great report! Now I can rest a bit easier knowing our precious Tyler is home safe and sound. Give him some kisses for me.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

How's Tyler doing this evening? I'm sure that he's tired. 

BTW -- forgot to ask how he did in the new bag.

Give Tyler a big hug from his Awntie Lynn.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh sue im so happy to hear that tyler did ok ! How is he now?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a sweet picture of Tyler, resting after reclaiming his home! So glad it went well.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Glad to hear that all went well for Tyler! Have you recovered yet, Sue?


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah baby!!!!!
xoxoxoxoxooxox


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So glad he's home! Give him lots of hugs and kisses from Auntie Maggie!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> So glad all is well. Did the vet say what the black was in the back---did it contribute to the tear stain?
> Sending love.


I didn't talk to the vet afterwards. She was in an emergency. I think she saw the dark staining and also worried about a back tooth and whether there was an abscess. Luckily there wasn't.


Lacie's Mom said:


> How's Tyler doing this evening? I'm sure that he's tired.
> 
> BTW -- forgot to ask how he did in the new bag.
> 
> Give Tyler a big hug from his Awntie Lynn.


Lynn - I love the bag. I think it's just the right size. Thanks again. Tyler's his chipper self tonight. Running after toys and accompanying Jim to the garbage room. :w00t::HistericalSmiley:


MaryH said:


> Glad to hear that all went well for Tyler! Have you recovered yet, Sue?


Mary - I'm so dead tired. I had so much work to do while Tyler was at the vet which was a relief. It took my mind of it but I was very on edge. I can barely keep my eyes open now. I think it's about time for us to turn in before I collapse on the keyboard.:bysmilie:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

So glad to see sweet Tyler is home and everything went well! 

Sue, hope you both recovered after all stress and rested well tonight! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

wohoo !!! happy to read that the cutie pie is safe and sound :wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm so glad to hear Tyler is doing well, Sue!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Sue, I will be sure to say a prayer for Tyler. I hope it's easier than you think. Please let us know.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Had a lot of company when you posted this and wasn't online. I am so glad Tyler's dental is over and everything was ok. I still cannot brush Rocky's teeth, but I can rub his teeth with gauze. When do you send them for their first dental? 

Please give Tyler extra hugs and kisses from me and the Rockstar.:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Oh Sue, I will be sure to say a prayer for Tyler. I hope it's easier than you think. Please let us know.


Dianne - you've been out of the loop Tyler already had his dental and did...magnificently. He's thinking of becoming a tooth model. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Thanks for asking and caring, dear friend. :smootch:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks Sue...I hate being out of the loop...gotta get busy reading mposts. I still have pain, so not sitting as much as I'd like. :HistericalSmiley:so glad Tyler's dental went well. What age do you begin taking them for dentals? Is it up to the Vet?



Snowbody said:


> Dianne - you've been out of the loop Tyler already had his dental and did...magnificently. He's thinking of becoming a tooth model. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Thanks for asking and caring, dear friend. :smootch:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Dianne - sorry you're still in pain. Talk about out of the loop...what's being done? Did thy discover anything with the MRI? Did you go to see someone at a good hospital?
In Tyler's case, his dental was definitely the vet's call. I think you have to have their teeth checked every year. For Tyler, he was pretty young to have it done. I think a lot of Malts are okay until about 4 but you really need the vet input.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

All they saw was a tear and some bulging, but no impingement as far as they can tell. The pain doc wanted to give me an epidural, but honestly, I think it's a waste of time. I had three in my neck a few years ago and they didn't help at all. I'm sort of in limbo right now..disgusted because I've tried everything and nothing has even helped. I plan to start walking routinely and see if that helps at all. I went twice this week. Got to do better than that! Thanks for asking. I just checked Rocky's teeth and they are as white as can be. Do you take Tyler for yearly vet visits? Rocky hasn't been there since February for his rabies shot.



Snowbody said:


> Dianne - sorry you're still in pain. Talk about out of the loop...what's being done? Did thy discover anything with the MRI? Did you go to see someone at a good hospital?
> In Tyler's case, his dental was definitely the vet's call. I think you have to have their teeth checked every year. For Tyler, he was pretty young to have it done. I think a lot of Malts are okay until about 4 but you really need the vet input.


----------

